# NGRC 2017 in Tulsa Oklahoma



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Who plans on going to the NGRC 2017 in Tulsa?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It is close to home for us. We will have six spaces in vendor hall.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure would like to see a vendor list...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

ReindeerPass
RLD


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I will be there, I am the clinic coordinator, so I guess I should to be there.
Still have a few openings left, if interested in giving a clinic, drop me a line
[email protected]
Several people from the OGRS club in SW Missouri will be there


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Several people from the OGRS club in SW Missouri will be there

My wife and I will be there.
It will be our first NGRC.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a group of folks coming from Houston, TX. The Houston Area 'G' Gaugers will embark up north.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What are the dates? I am Pondering coming. 

JJ


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

JJ

7/10 - 7/15

Here is the link http://thinktulsa17.com/schedule.aspx


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is a couple pictures of a layout on the tour in OKC.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

A couple more from another layout on the OKC tour.


----------



## Mark_s (Jun 24, 2013)

Bridgewerks will be in Tulsa for NGRC17


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharon and I will be going. Sharon would especially like to get together with any lady alumni from Marty's thingys.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Several WAGRS members are talking about a trip from Wichita


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Not sure how we're getting there, but I've reserved the hotel. Due to unexpected wedding plans (a friend's not ours) we are going to be in Southern California right before the convention and will probably fly to OKC. That way we can return to California on the Heartland Flyer and the Sunset Limited. (Mandatory RR content). Can also visit cousins and friends in Norman and north Texas.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Greetings,

Can someone from the convention staff contact me either through here with a PM or at [email protected]. Tried using the online contact form at the convention website and received a server error on submit.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you get my pm?

Tom Ruby
Tulsa Garden Railroad Club


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tulsa Clinic Question*

Dennis, aka Denray, do you have any idea when the day and time schedule for the Tulsa clinics might be available?

Bill


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bill I have them completed, working on them into a computer so they can be emailed out, wife working on that tomorrow, looking for anything in particular?
Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there on Wednesday. My wife has a Bridge tournament in Tulsa the same week. How nice is that?


----------



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

Joyce and I are coming to the convention. Our first one .


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I think today was the first event for the 2017 NGRC in Tulsa (train ride). Any reports or photos? Please keep those of us unable to attend posted. All layout and dealer hall photos appreciated!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Monday's train ride was great! View from the dome was spectacular. The ride went almost four hours rather than the advertised three. Of course, I heard no complaints  The meal was good, BBQ brisket, beans, and potato salad.

The hotel has lousy Internet. Slow Internet in the room is $7.95/day, faster service is $12.95/day. There is free WiFi in the lobby, but it frequently disconnects or slows down. So, for now, I can't get my pictures off my phone to post.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear there may be a gathering of on-line folks in the lobby tonight (Tuesday) around 7 pm.

Since some folks may not be here yet, and nothing I see is on the schedule, I'd like to propose we also meet on Friday, again in the lobby at 7pm.


----------

